# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη] Oθόνη Commodore 1083S εμφανίζει γραμμές όταν κουνηθεί.

## telonio

Έχω την crt οθόνη 1083S της Commodore (από τα τέλη του 80). Δείχνει κανονικά εικόνα και έχει μια χαρά ήχο. Ένα θεματάκι που έχει είναι πως όταν ακουμπήσω και πιέσω λίγο την οθόνη ή χτυπήσω ελαφρά το γραφείο, εμφανίζονται οριζόντιες γραμμές στην οθόνη οι οποίες φεύγουν αμέσως. Επειδή είναι σπαστικό να κουνάς το joystick και να εμφανίζονται γραμμές στην οθόνη, μήπως έχετε καμία ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει μήπως και την επισκευάσω;

Αρχικά είχα την εντύπωση πως τα ποτενσιόμετρα που φένονται στην φωτογραφία είχαν ξεκολλήσει και ενίσχυσα τις κολλήσεις τους. Επίσης τα καθάρισα με ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη, αλλά τελικά όπως είδα το πρόβλημα δεν οφειλόταν σε αυτά.

IMG_20200610_190131.jpg


Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## ezizu

Έλεγξε γενικά την πλακέτα για ψυχρές κολλήσεις και ιδιαίτερα στις βαθμίδες vertical, οριζόντιου σάρωσης / υψηλής τάσης, τροφοδοσίας  .

----------


## manolo

Καλημέρα. Επίσης θα μπορούσες να ελέγξεις συνδέσεις καλωδιοταινιών προς τη πλακέτα, εφόσον με το κούνημα μόνο εμφανίζονται οι γραμμές. Πιθανώς κάποια καλωδιοταινία έχει ξεφύγει ή χαλαρώσει και χρειάζεται επανατοποθέτηση.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Μάριε,
αν δεν έχεις λύσει ακόμα το πρόβλημά σου αλλά και για τους επισκέπτες του forum που ίσως αντιμετώπισαν ή αντιμετωπίζουν παρόμοιο
θέμα με παλαιά monitors CRT, σου αναφέρω ότι οι άσπρες γραμμές που παρατηρείς στην οθόνη σου ονομάζονται <γραμμές επιστροφής>
- της ηλεκτρονικής δέσμης σάρωσης της οθόνης, οφείλονται καθαρά στη ρύθμιση της τάσης <SCREEN> του Μ/Σ Υ.Τ. 
Θα πρέπει να πειράξεις ελάχιστα το ποτενσιόμετρο αυτό (αναγράφεται στο σώμα του Μ/Σ Υ.Τ. με τ΄ όνομα SCREEN) και τ΄ επαναφέρεις στο
σημείο που βρισκόταν (καλό είναι να το μαρκάρεις πριν το πειράξεις μ΄ ένα μαρκαδόρο μ΄ εμφανή χρωματισμό), το πρόβλημα θ΄ εξαφανιστεί.
Αν όχι τότε θα πρέπει ν΄ αλλαχτεί ο Μ/Σ Υ.Τ. πράγμα δύσκολο κι οικονομικά αλλά κι επίτευξης της προμήθειάς του, καθόσον το μοντέλο του 
monitor είναι παλαιό και τ΄ εξαρτ/ματά του δεν παράγονται πέραν της δεκαπενταετίας το μέγιστο.
Ελπίζω όμως με λίγη δεξιά κι αριστερά μετακίνηση του ποτενσιομέτρου SCREEN κι επαναφορά του στη προγενέστερή του θέση το πρόβλημα σου
θα λυθεί.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

mikemtb73 (22-11-20)

----------


## ezizu

> ................όταν *α**κουμπήσω* και *πιέσω λίγο* την οθόνη *ή χτυπήσω ελαφρά το γραφείο*, εμφανίζονται οριζόντιες γραμμές στην οθόνη οι οποίες *φεύγουν αμέσως*. Επειδή είναι σπαστικό να *κουνάς το joystick* και να εμφανίζονται γραμμές στην οθόνη.....
> Αρχικά είχα την εντύπωση πως τα ποτενσιόμετρα που φένονται στην φωτογραφία είχαν ξεκολλήσει και ενίσχυσα τις κολλήσεις τους. Επίσης τα καθάρισα με ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη, αλλά τελικά όπως είδα το πρόβλημα δεν οφειλόταν σε αυτά.





> Φίλε Μάριε,
> αν δεν έχεις λύσει ακόμα το πρόβλημά σου αλλά και για τους επισκέπτες του forum που ίσως αντιμετώπισαν ή αντιμετωπίζουν παρόμοιο
> θέμα με παλαιά monitors CRT, σου αναφέρω ότι οι άσπρες γραμμές που παρατηρείς στην οθόνη σου ονομάζονται <γραμμές επιστροφής>
> - της ηλεκτρονικής δέσμης σάρωσης της οθόνης, *οφείλονται καθαρά στη ρύθμιση** της τάσης <SCREEN> του Μ/Σ Υ.Τ.* 
> *Θα πρέπει να πειράξεις ελάχιστα το ποτενσιόμετρο αυτό (αναγράφεται στο σώμα του Μ/Σ Υ.Τ. με τ΄ όνομα SCREEN) και τ΄ επαναφέρεις στο
> σημείο που βρισκόταν (καλό είναι να το μαρκάρεις πριν το πειράξεις μ΄ ένα μαρκαδόρο μ΄ εμφανή χρωματισμό), το πρόβλημα θ΄ εξαφανιστεί...........................*
> 
> Φιλικά.
> Δημήτρης Καρούσης


Φίλε Δημήτρη, αν και έχει περάσει σχεδόν μισός χρόνος από το αρχικό ποστ του Μάριου και πιθανότατα θα έχει βρει λύση , σου έβαλα με κόκκινα γράμματα τις συνθήκες κάτω από τις οποίες εμφανιζόταν το πρόβλημα (οι οριζόντιες γραμμές)  στην οθόνη του (βάσει των γραφόμενων του Μάριου στο ποστ#1).
Αυτά που αναφέρεις σχετικά με τις γραμμές επιστροφής και την ρύθμιση της τάσης του πλέγματος G2 της οθόνης  με το αντίστοιχο ρυθμιστικό (screen) του μ/τ υψηλής (εδώ νομίζω θα πρέπει να διευκρινιστεί ότι συνήθως, το ρυθμιστικό screen βρίσκεται όντως πάνω στο μ/τ υψηλής,  αλλά όχι πάντα) είναι σωστά 100%.
Όμως βάσει των γραφόμενών σου (με τα μπλε γράμματα) βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα, πως θεωρείς ότι  το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα οφείλεται στο ρυθμιστικό screen , το οποίο για κάποιο λόγο έχει απορυθμιστεί (ή απορυθμίζεται στιγμιαία) και πρέπει να ρυθμιστεί στην σωστή - αρχική του θέση κ.ο.κ.
Μάλλον κάπου έχεις μπερδευτεί σχετικά με τις συνθήκες εμφάνισης της βλάβης, επειδή βάσει αυτών που αναφέρει ο Μάριος, βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα ότι οι γραμμές εμφανίζονται για μικρό διάστημα, εξαφανίζονται και μετά λειτουργεί κανονικά το μόνιτορ. 
Νομίζω ξέρεις και κατανοείς ότι οι πιθανότητες να απορυθμίζεται το ρυθμιστικό SCREEN και  να ξανά ρυθμίζεται  (μόνο του) στην σωστή του θέση είναι πάρα πολύ μικρές έως μηδαμινές (επειδή είναι εντός του μ/τ ,μονωμένο από σκόνες και υγρασία και συνήθως με σταθεροποιημένο τον άξονα του  με κατάλληλη κόλλα).
Υπάρχει βέβαια η περίπτωση το ρυθμιστικό screen να είναι όντως προβληματικό (ή να υπάρχει βλάβη στον μ/τ υψηλής) σε μια συσκευή με οθόνη CRT, αλλά συνήθως  η απόκριση του συγκεκριμένου ρυθμιστικού, όπως  και τα συμπτώματα της βλάβης διαφέρουν, σε σχέση με την περιγραφή της βλάβης από τον Μάριο.
Οπότε νομίζω, βάσει των παραπάνω,  συμφωνείς ότι  εμπειρία και η λογική παραπέμπουν σε κακή επαφή - ψυχρή κόλληση (ή ακόμα και σε διακοπή - σπάσιμο χαλκοδιαδρόμου στην πλακέτα)  πιθανότατα στο κύκλωμα υψηλής (και ίσως ,πιο συγκεκριμένα, στο μ/τ υψηλής στο  pin γείωσης ).
Έγραψα όλα τα παραπάνω , επειδή οι συγκεκριμένες πληροφορίες ίσως διαβαστούν μελλοντικά από κάποιο μέλος με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και νομίζω καλό είναι, να είναι όσο γίνεται καλύτερα και σωστότερα διατυπωμένες.  
Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Σήφη καλησπέρα.
Όλα τα γραφόμενά σου εκτός του ότι τα γνωρίζω τ΄ ασπάζομαι κι απόλυτα.
Ίσως να ήμουν απόλυτος στα γραφόμενά μου στηρίχθηκα όμως σε δύο παραδοχές :
- η CRT οθόνη του Μάνου είναι 40ετίας κι οι Μ/Σ Υ.Τ. που έβαζαν εκείνες τις εποχές σε τέτοιες 
  κατασκευές σειράς, ήταν αρκετά προβληματικοί άσχετα αν είχαν ρυθμιστικά ποτενσιόμετρα ενσωματωμένα
  και κατά κάποιο τρόπο, ορισμένοι κατασκευαστές έβαζαν κι ένα είδος κόλλας για μαρκάρισμα,
- το 95% των βλαβών σε τέτοιου φαινομένου, επισκευές έβγαινε στο ρυθμιστικό του SCREEN όπως και του 
  FOCUS και πολλοί συνάδελφοι για να μην παιδεύονται και να ΄χουν και το κεφάλι τους ήσυχο (εφόσον βέβαια
  πλήρωνε ο ιδιοκτήτης της συσκευής) άλλαζαν το Μ/Σ Υ.Τ., μ΄ αβέβαιο μάλιστα το γεγονός της μεγαλύτερης 
  διάρκειας καλής λειτουργίας.
Τώρα σίγουρα; μάλλον; ίσως ν΄ υπάρχει διακοπή στη γείωση, κομμένος χαλκοδιάδρομος που δεν φαίνεται ούτε 
με μεγεθυντικό φακό και μπορεί να φάει μέρες η επισκευή μέχρι ν΄αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη, κ.λ.π. όμορφα πράγματα.
Η προτροπή μου ήταν ακόμα για την πιο απλή κι ανώδυνη λύση και απ΄ ότι καταλαβαίνεις όλων μας οι προτροπές
δεν είναι αναγκαίο ν΄ ακολουθούνται ως θέσφατα, άλλωστε σε νοήμονες ανθρώπους απευθύνονται.
Κάποια απλά tips όμως ακολουθούμενα μπορούν να λύσουν σχεδόν άκοπα και με μηδενικό κόστος ακόμα κι αρκετά
δύσκολα προβλήματα γι΄ αυτό καλό είναι να λέγονται απ΄ εμάς τους παλαιούς τεχνικούς.
Με πολύ φιλία κι εκτίμηση.
                                    Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## ezizu

Δημήτρη , καλησπέρα.  :OK: 

Απλά στο ποστ μου,η διευκρίνηση μου ήταν για την *διατύπωση* ,που αφορά στην λογική (ή στην λογική σειρά αν θέλεις) διάγνωσης και των πιθανών αιτιών βλάβης, βάσει των συμπτωμάτων που παρουσιάζονται, γενικά  στην όποια διαδικασίας επισκευής  και ιδιαίτερα σε ένα θέμα - forum  που έχει σχέση με την ηλεκτρονική επιστήμη, (όπου συχνά αναφέρεις - επικαλείσαι και εσύ στα ποστ σου στα διάφορα θέματα). 

Αν δεις στο ποστ#5 σου έβαλα σε παράθεση (με μπλε γράμματα) και υπογράμμισα κάποια γραφόμενά σου, όπου διαβάζοντάς τα κανείς, βγάζει το συμπέρασμα ότι  εννοείς πως τα συμπτώματα της συσκευής "*οφείλονται καθαρά στη ρύθμιση** της τάσης <SCREEN> του Μ/Σ Υ.Τ. ." κ.ο.κ. * _(όπως έγραψες)._
 Φαίνεται δηλαδή σαν να μην συμφωνείς ή να αμφιβάλεις με τα προηγούμενα ποστ και να (ή σαν να) θεωρείς ξεκάθαρη αιτία της βλάβης  την ρύθμιση του Screen και την  αντικατάσταση του μ/τ υψηλής (αν δεν διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα με την ρύθμιση). Το ίδιο δε φαίνεται ότι προτείνεις γενικά στα μέλη και σε όποιους επισκέπτες του forum , αντιμετωπίσουν παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με παλαιά monitors CRT (και κατ’ επέκταση με TV CRT). 

Όσο για το τελευταίο ποστ και το ότι "_ τα γραφόμενα του καθενός  δεν είναι  θέσφατα να ακολουθούνται αναγκαστικά και  απευθύνονται σε νοήμονες ανθρώπους"_ όπως γράφεις, είναι λιγάκι σχετικό, επειδή σίγουρα δεν είναι όλοι  παράλληλα και γνώστες ηλεκτρονικών ή / και  έμπειροι με τις επισκευές τους (π.χ. στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, αν δεν γνωρίζουν την διαδικασία αλλαγής μ/τ υψηλής σε crt οθόνη, πιθανών κινδυνεύουν να πάθουν το λιγότερο ένα ωραιότατο ηλεκτρικό σοκ, που για λίγο θα ξεχάσουν και το όνομά τους) .  
Θεωρώ δε πως για κάποιον γνώστη του αντικειμένου, σε μια πλακέτα monitor της δεκαετίας του 80's, νομίζω  δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο, να βρει ένα σπασμένο χαλκοδιάδρομο,  επειδή λογικά η πλακέτα είναι μονής όψης  και με κανονικά εξαρτήματα (όχι smd).  
 Όσο για το παρακάτω "_ πολλοί συνάδελφοι για να μην παιδεύονται και να ΄χουν και το κεφάλι τους ήσυχο (εφόσον βέβαια πλήρωνε ο ιδιοκτήτης της συσκευής) άλλαζαν το Μ/Σ Υ.Τ., μ΄ αβέβαιο μάλιστα το γεγονός της μεγαλύτερης διάρκειας καλής λειτουργίας."_ ,δεν θα γράψω κάτι, επειδή θεωρώ πως είναι ένα θέμα γενικά για πολύ συζήτηση, που δεν είναι της παρούσης.

Από  τα ποστ σου στα διάφορα θέματα, φαίνεται ότι έχεις γνώση και εμπειρία με τα ηλεκτρονικά και τις επισκευές τους, οπότε, για το λόγο αυτό,  η άποψή σου έχει κάποιο μεγαλύτερος βάρος για τα μέλη και τους επισκέπτες τους forum,  που  ζητούν βοήθεια και απόψεις, για κάποιο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουν. 

Όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω, δεν αποκλείεται να υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο ρυθμιστικό screen του μ/τ υψηλής και να χρειάζεται τελικά αντικατάσταση (τώρα βέβαια που θα βρεθεί είναι άλλο θέμα, που έχει και μια κάποια δυσκολία).
Βάσει λοιπόν των προηγούμενων ολοκληρώνοντας, να διευκρινίσω το σκεπτικό μου που ήταν και ο λόγος που αποφάσισα να γράψω το ποστ#5.
Σε κάθε τέτοια επισκευή, η λογική σειρά  της διάγνωσης της βλάβης είναι συγκεκριμένη, δηλαδή αρχικά πρέπει να ελεγχθούν οι αιτίες που βάσει των συμπτωμάτων της συσκευής, έχουν τις μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες να δημιουργούν τη βλάβη (που σε αρκετές- περισσότερες περιπτώσεις είναι σχετικά απλές στην επισκευή τους) και εφόσον ελεγχθούν, επισκευαστούν  και εκμηδενίστουν οι αρχικές πιθανές αιτίες, προχωράει η διάγνωση - επισκευή, ελέγχοντας παραπέρα και άλλα εξαρτήματα και κυκλώματα της συσκευής με τις μικρότερες πιθανότητες, ( όπως π.χ. στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα οι περισσότερες πιθανότητες  αιτίας της βλάβης είναι να οφείλεται σε κάποια κακή επαφή, ψυχρή κόλληση κ.λ.π. και αρκετά μικρότερες  στον μ/τ υψηλής ).

Να ζητήσω συγνώμη για το <<σεντόνι>>, όμως θεωρώ πως πρέπει να διευκρινίζονται κάποια πράγματα (ιδιαίτερα στο γραπτό λόγο) για αποφυγή παρερμηνειών ή παρεξηγήσεων. 

Με εκτίμηση (και χωρίς καμία πρόθεση ειρωνείας ή αντιπαράθεσης) .


Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Σήφη, 
με συγχωρείς αλλά οπωσδήποτε θ΄ ανταπαντήσω στα γραφόμενά σου, γιατί ίσως όχι 100%, αλλά κατά 70% παρεξήγησες τα γραφόμενά μου.
Στο forum έχω την εντύπωση ότι όσοι, όπως γράφεις, έχουμε έστω και την ελάχιστη τεχνική εμπειρία σ΄ οιονδήποτε τεχνικό αντικείμενο έχει 
περάσει από τα χέρια μας, καλό είναι να προσφέρουμε την όποια βοήθειά μας ικανή να δώσει λύση / απλώς βοηθητική ίσως και κάποτε άσχετη 
αλλά κατάλληλη για θεωρητική εκμάθηση - όλα αξιολογούνται άλλωστε από τους επισκέπτες / μέλη - για συναδέλφους αλλά και σπουδαστές 
της Ηλεκτρονικής Επιστήμης, στις περιπτώσεις που αντιμετωπίζουν ανάλογο προς τη δοσμένη βοήθεια, τεχνικό θέμα.
Όπως έγραψα και στο post #6 όχι μόνο ασπάζομαι τις γνώμες των συναδέλφων κι ουδόλως τις ακυρώνω, αλλά θεωρώ ότι είναι επιβεβλημένη 
η σειρά ελέγχου στην αντίστοιχη βλάβη του φίλου Μάριου να ΄ναι ο έλεγχος ψυχρών κολλήσεων, διακοπής χαλκοδιαδρόμων κι όλων των συναφών 
ενεργειών.
Γράφω όμως για μία ΑΠΛΗ ΔΟΚΙΜΗ από μέρους του φίλου Μάριου (ίσως κι από κακή εκτίμηση γιατί ενέχεται κι ο κίνδυνος αν ανέβει αρκετά η τάση 
στο SCREEN να επηρεαστούν προς το χείρον τα πυροβόλα της οθόνης), και μ΄ ελάχιστη στρέψη μ΄ ένα πλαστικό κατσαβίδι της πλαστικής βίδας ρύθμισης
της τάσης του SCREEN μη τυχόν μπορούσε να λύσει το πρόβλημά του χωρίς το κόπο ΨΑΞΊΜΑΤΟΣ των διακοπών ή των αφανών ψυχρών κολλήσεων που
προϋποθέτουν κι αρκετή πείρα του επισκευαστή.
Αντικατ/ση Μ/Σ Υ.Τ. φυσικά και δεν θα ΄κανε αν δεν είχε καταλήξει ότι η βλάβη δεν προερχόταν κι από όλους τους προαναγραφόμενους κι από εσάς 
ελέγχους, αλλά και για το λόγο ότι σήμερα δεν θα ΄βρισκε τουλάχιστον στην Ελλάδα τον εν λόγω Μ/Σ.
Ακόμα λοιπόν κι αν πάρουμε έστω ελάχιστες φορές τη σειρά ψαξίματος ανάποδα από τη καθιερωμένη δεν διαπράττουμε δα και το Προπατορικό αμάρτημα, 
αρκεί οι έλεγχοι απ΄ όλους μας, γνώστες και μη, να γίνονται με σεβασμό και τεράστια προσοχή απέναντι στ΄ αντικείμενο που ΄χουμε στο πάγκο μας.

Υ.Γ. Ακόμη δεν είμαι ουδόλως εκείνος ο οποίος σ΄ ανάλογα θέματα προτείνω βέβαιη αντικατάσταση Μ/Σ  Υ.Τ.
      Προς επίρρωση αυτού μπορείτε ν΄ ανατρέξετε σ΄ όσες απαντήσεις έχω δώσει από το Δεκέμβριο του 2016 μέχρι σήμερα.

Φυσικά ζητώ κι εγώ συγγνώμη για το <σεντόνι> και δεν γράφω για ν΄ απολογηθώ, απλώς μετά από χρόνια κατάλαβα ότι τα πράγματα έχουν όχι 
μόνο δύο όψεις, αλλά πολλές περισσότερες που δεν φαίνονται όταν είμαστε νέοι και τρέχουμε για τον επιούσιο.

Μ΄ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΗ ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ.
                                   Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

mikemtb73 (26-11-20)

----------


## ezizu

Δημήτρη καλησπέρα. 
Δεν  νομίζω  ότι  παρεξήγησα  κάτι από τα γραφόμενά σου.
Άλλωστε στα ποστ#5 και #7 αναφέρω ότι η <<ένστασή μου>> αφορά *καθαρά την διατύπωση* των γραφομένων, ως προς το συμπέρασμα που μπορεί να βγάλει κάποιο μέλος ή επισκέπτης του forum με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα ,( ο οποίος δεν θα έχει  την σχετική γνώση ή εμπειρία σε τέτοιου είδους συσκευές ) και μπορεί σχετικά εύκολα να οδηγηθεί σε λάθος δρόμο, να δυσκολευτεί , παρά  να βοηθηθεί πρακτικά.
Ίσως να μην το έχω διατυπώσει εγώ σωστά στα ποστ μου, ώστε να μη γίνεται κατανοητό το σκεπτικό μου και  επειδή νομίζω ίσως με βοηθήσει  σε αυτό το τελευταίο σου ποστ, παραθέτω ξανά :  




> Φίλε Μάριε,
> αν δεν έχεις λύσει ακόμα το πρόβλημά σου αλλά και για τους επισκέπτες του forum που ίσως αντιμετώπισαν ή αντιμετωπίζουν παρόμοιο
> θέμα με παλαιά monitors CRT, σου αναφέρωότι οι άσπρες γραμμές που παρατηρείς στην οθόνη σου ονομάζονται <γραμμές επιστροφής>
> - της ηλεκτρονικής δέσμης σάρωσης της οθόνης,* οφείλονται καθαρά στη ρύθμιση της τάσης <SCREEN> του Μ/Σ Υ.Τ. 
> Θα πρέπει να πειράξεις ελάχιστα το ποτενσιόμετρο αυτό (αναγράφεται στο σώμα του Μ/Σ Υ.Τ. με τ΄ όνομα SCREEN) και τ΄ επαναφέρεις στο
> σημείο που βρισκόταν (καλό είναι να το μαρκάρεις πριν το πειράξεις μ΄ ένα μαρκαδόρο μ΄ εμφανή χρωματισμό), το πρόβλημα θ΄ εξαφανιστεί.
> Αν όχι τότε θα πρέπει ν΄ αλλαχτεί ο Μ/Σ Υ.Τ.* πράγμα δύσκολο κι οικονομικά αλλά κι επίτευξης της προμήθειάς του, καθόσον το μοντέλο του 
> monitor είναι παλαιό και τ΄ εξαρτ/ματά του δεν παράγονται πέραν της δεκαπενταετίας το μέγιστο.
> *Ελπίζω όμως με λίγη δεξιά κι αριστερά μετακίνηση του ποτενσιομέτρου SCREEN κι επαναφορά του στη προγενέστερή του θέση το πρόβλημα σου
> ...





> ..........
> Στο forum έχω την εντύπωση ότι όσοι, όπως γράφεις, έχουμε έστω και την ελάχιστη τεχνική εμπειρία σ΄ οιονδήποτε τεχνικό αντικείμενο έχει 
> περάσει από τα χέρια μας, καλό είναι να προσφέρουμε την όποια βοήθειά μας ικανή να δώσει λύση / απλώς βοηθητική ίσως και κάποτε άσχετη 
> αλλά κατάλληλη για θεωρητική εκμάθηση - όλα αξιολογούνται άλλωστε από τους επισκέπτες / μέλη - για συναδέλφους αλλά και σπουδαστές 
> της Ηλεκτρονικής Επιστήμης, στις περιπτώσεις που αντιμετωπίζουν ανάλογο προς τη δοσμένη βοήθεια, τεχνικό θέμα.
> Όπως έγραψα και στο post #6 όχι μόνο ασπάζομαι τις γνώμες των συναδέλφων κι ουδόλως τις ακυρώνω_, αλλά θεωρώ ότι είναι επιβεβλημένη 
> η σειρά ελέγχου στην αντίστοιχη βλάβη του φίλου Μάριου να ΄ναι ο έλεγχος ψυχρών κολλήσεων, διακοπής χαλκοδιαδρόμων κι όλων των συναφών 
> ενεργειών._
> Γράφω όμως για μία*ΑΠΛΗ ΔΟΚΙΜΗ* από μέρους του φίλου Μάριου (ίσως κι από κακή εκτίμηση γιατί ενέχεται κι ο κίνδυνος αν ανέβει αρκετά η τάση 
> ...


Προσπαθώ να μπω στην θέση κάποιου μέλους - επισκέπτη (ή ακόμα και κάποιου βοηθού μου ) με μη σχετική γνώση και εμπειρία και σκέφτομαι πως θα μπορούσε να το ερμηνεύσει (το ποστ#4).
Αν διαβάσει κάποιος λοιπόν  με *μη σχετική γνώση και  εμπειρία* το ποστ #4 (τα μπλε γράμματα), δεν νομίζω ότι βγάζει εύκολα ως συμπέρασμα, αυτά που σωστά γράφεις στο ποστ#8 με τα κόκκινα γράμματα . Αυτό εννοώ , τίποτα περισσότερο , τίποτα λιγότερο.  Νομίζω δεν είναι θέμα νοημοσύνης των μελών (λαμβάνοντας υπόψη μας ότι το forum δεν είναι <<κλειστό>> μόνο για τεχνικούς ηλεκτρονικούς ) , απλά θέμα διατύπωσης. 
Αρκετοί , αν όχι οι περισσότεροι, που ανοίγουν θέματα στο forum, δεν θέλουν να γίνουν τεχνικοί  ηλεκτρονικοί, απλά θέλουν να έχουν απλές - βασικές γνώσεις για να λύσουν το πρόβλημα τους (άλλωστε υπάρχει και το αδελφό forum που είναι καταλληλότερο  για εκμάθηση γνώσεων  και θεωρητικής κατάρτισης  των ηλεκτρονικών).  
Ίσως να είμαι λάθος και να το βλέπω εγώ έτσι,.......... ίσως εγώ να μην ήμουν τόσο ατσίδας  όταν ήμουν βοηθός τεχνικού και δεν είχα την απαραίτητη γνώση - εμπειρία,...... ίσως να φταίει η καραντίνα,......... ίσως να φταίει ο κορωνοΐός,......... λίγο η κούραση, λίγο τα λόγια του παπά.......  :Tongue2:  :Biggrin: 

Για να το τελειώσω εδώ (μιας και εγώ φαινομενικά το ξεκίνησα), όλα τα ποστ μου Δημήτρη είναι καλοπροαίρετα και όπως ξανά έγραψα, δεν έχω καμία πρόθεση για ειρωνεία, αντιπαράθεση κ.λ.π. Ζητώ συγνώμη αν με τα γραφόμενά μου εισέπραξες κάτι τέτοιο. Το θέμα νομίζω είναι να μην χαθεί η φιλοσοφία του forum και πρακτικά η βοήθεια  που μπορούν να πάρουν τα μέλη του. 


Με εκτίμηση, πάντα φιλικά και καλοπροαίρετα .

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Έχεις δίκιο Σήφη,
η απότομη παρατήρηση βοήθεια όπως θέλεις ερμήνευσέ τη ούτε επιβάλλεται ούτε κατανοείται, ήμουν πολύ
απόλυτος στη 1η τοποθέτηση ίσως από υπερβάλλουσα αυτοπεποίθηση ίσως και θέμα στιγμιαίας θέσης, ας
τ΄ ελαφρύνουμε όχι λίγο αλλά αρκετά ...μην φθάσουμε στα λόγια του παπά..., ΚΑΛΗ ΥΓΕΙΑ να ΄χουμε όλοι
κι επιτέλους ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗ κι ΑΜΕΣΗ έξοδο από τη καραντίνα.
ΚΑΛΗ ΗΜΕΡΑ σ΄ όλους.
                                Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

ezizu (27-11-20)

----------


## andyferraristi

Δεν ξέρω εάν το καταλάβατε εσείς οι δύο από πάνω, αλλά του το ρημάξατε το θέμα του παιδιού ...  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------

ezizu (27-11-20)

----------


## ezizu

Αντρέα δε ντρέπεσε να γράφεις τέτοια πράγματα;  :Tongue2:   :Tongue2:  :Biggrin: 
Όντως μάκρυνε  αρκετά....αλλά ήταν καλοπροαίρετο και νομίζω θετικό, σχετικά με την γενική φιλοσοφία του forum, επειδή από μέλη -τεχνικούς - γνώστες  των ηλεκτρονικών  όπως τον Δημήτρη , θα βοηθηθούν αρκετά μέλη  και επισκέπτες, ακόμα περισσότερο, με τις σωστότερες διατυπώσεις σε απαντήσεις που θα πάρουν στα διάφορα θέματα.
Ούτως ή άλλως....συγνώμη για ακόμα μια φορά  για τα σεντόνια.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Και κάτι μικρό ακόμα φίλε Ανδρέα.
Ίσως η συνομιλία αυτή αυτή με το φίλο και συνάδελφο Σήφη να λειτουργήσει κι ως έναυσμα (πράγμα που δεν θεωρώ και τόσο σίγουρο για διάφορους λόγους),
ν΄ απαντήσει ο φίλος Μάριος αν επισκεύασε και πως την οθόνη του, γιατί είναι καλό να παρέχονται πληροφορίες στους επισκέπτες / συναδέλφους του forum,
αλλά δεν νομίζεις ότι είναι και μία ευχάριστη νότα γι΄ όλους τους διαβάζοντες τα γραφόμενα ν΄ απαντούν οι ζητούντες βοήθεια αν κατάφεραν κάτι με τη παροχή
αυτής;
Άλλωστε μ΄ ανταλλαγή τεχνικών πληροφοριών δεν νομίζω να ρημάζεται ένα thread αυτό μπορεί να γίνει κατά τη γνώμη μου μόνο μ΄ άσχετες αναφορές σ΄ άσχετα
πράγματα.
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ σου ΠΟΛΛΑ για την ονομαστική σου εορτή μεθαύριο.
Μ΄ εκτίμηση.
                Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

ezizu (29-11-20)

----------


## andyferraristi

Συμφωνώ σε όλα τα αναφερόμενα και από τους δύο σας και εννοείται ότι αστειευόμουν παραπάνω. Είστε και οι δύο από τα μέλη που παρακολουθώ - διαβάζω προσεκτικά μιας κι εμένα η θεωρητική μου κατάρτιση είναι στα ηλεκτρονικά.
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σου φίλε Δημήτριε, να είσαι καλά.
Εύχομαι και στους δύο σας φυσικά καλή συνέχεια και καλές δουλειές να έχετε ...

----------

ezizu (29-11-20)

----------

